# best School in Alex for kids?



## UmMaryam (May 4, 2012)

My son is 6 years old soon. Where doss your Children go to School? Wich Do you recomend? Is There Ang islamic school teaching quran and islam allso or should i choose 2 School? One of thé best School and an Other School to for quran and islam?

How have you muslims done??


----------



## UmMaryam (May 4, 2012)

What should i taket with then i what write Children in a School? Is There someone Place i can go to for ask about schools?


----------



## UmMaryam (May 4, 2012)

Can i write in them in a School not in maj? In sunmertime? Is schools Open?


----------

